
Startup Stack: tools to help get your idea off the ground quickly and cheaply - alannallama
https://medium.com/enspiral-tales/my-startup-stack-865da79b9adb#.mhyigg9rk
======
samrye
Hey folks, some of you asked about Dev Tools, so I wrote a response here:
[https://medium.com/@samrye_enspiral/good-point-shihab-
uddin-...](https://medium.com/@samrye_enspiral/good-point-shihab-uddin-and-it-
was-something-i-didnt-really-touch-on-well-in-the-article-b6fd15a3ebfd)

------
LoSboccacc
Went to the article expecting more of a technical stack but found instead lot
of side tools, some quite common but some I did not know. I'd like to add some
we use at our startup which we found quite useful as well to integrate:

Chargebee - good merchant api, quite cheap for startups

Intercom - quite pricey for what it does but the filtering and automation
features cannot be found on competitors yet

Ritetag - good social analytic api if you need to integrate keyword scoring
for some reason

Quu - to use on top of buffer to pad your content if in need

We are working in the space of one of the named services so I'll refrain from
naming ours ;)

------
samrye
Thanks for sharing Alanna!

LoSboccacc thanks for your comment and for adding those services - I think for
maximum visibility, if you have a medium account - why not 'Respond' there and
others will see it linked?

